# Ohio area! Check out Kings of Bass Ohio SPL Challenge!



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay guys, I know the SPL scene isn't the "thing" over on this forum, but thought I'd share this for Ohio and general area SPL competitors...Coming in 2013, three of us have been working on a new challenge that will be happening at some 1x dB Drag shows in the NE Ohio area...It will be Kings of Bass Ohio SPL Challenge. Basically it's a really simple music-based challenge where your score will be taken as a 30 second average score. Your music must peak in the vehicle BELOW 50hz. Vehicle sealed, one window down, or one door open. It will be cash payouts to the winners of each class at each show, plus a crown for the points leader in each class at the end of the year... It already has some manufacturer support from a few major companies that are being worked on...Anyways, I won't go into anymore info like this, I'll just post the rules, plus links to the Facebook pages...Check it out!

*Confirmed show dates so far:*
*May 11, 2013 Wet Audio in Columbus, OH* https://www.facebook.com/events/267220953405234/?suggestsessionid=6685063111357485181

*May 18, 2013 Kahl'z Detailz in Mansfield, OH*
https://www.facebook.com/events/277681935691622/

*June 1, 2013 C&J Motorsports in Kent, OH - DOUBLE POINT EVENT!!!*
https://www.facebook.com/events/507185269332060/

*June 29, 2013 Wet Audio in Columbus, OH* https://www.facebook.com/events/250523291744224/?suggestsessionid=6685063111357485242

*July 6, 2013 Kahl'z Detailz in Mansfield, OH*
https://www.facebook.com/events/199200206886413/

*July 21, 2013 Draggin Detroit*
https://www.facebook.com/events/396543600438902/permalink/396544697105459/?notif_t=like

*July 27, 2013 Horizon Audio in N. Canton, OH*
https://www.facebook.com/events/316779975100558/

*August 10, 2013 Xtreme Gravity Car and Truck Show Ashland County Fairgrounds, Ashland, OH *https://www.facebook.com/events/480869648623322/?suggestsessionid=6685063111357485296

*August 31, 2013 Wet Audio in Columbus, OH *https://www.facebook.com/events/530303863654100/?suggestsessionid=6685063111357485368


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

*The rules:*


----------

